# Budget Seating Advice



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm looking for "budget" home theater recliners. Need a 3-seat row and need to keep it under $1500. Just want something comfortable and which will hold up for at least 5 years. Aside from the ability to recline (manually, for sure) and cup holders, I am not looking for any bells and whistles. And I'm perfectly willing to spend less than $1500.

I've found plenty in this price range but not sure if it's possible to get decent quality at this price range. Any suggestions?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Roman should chime in shortly, if not PM him. He is one of our sponsor & a stand-up guy. He will answer all your questions & be able to offer you options in your price range.


----------



## hotpepper007 (Jul 18, 2014)

I found some nice HT Black Bonded Leather Black chairs on overstock.com for $300 each. Free shipping' they were here in 3 days. They are very nice. Not the killer Italian leather but a great chair. My friends think they are killer.They look great and have the cup holders and recline. i made a riser for them behind my front couch. They come and go their so be patient if you want some.


----------



## demingm13 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am also in the same boat as the OP, trying to find something reasonably priced, that is comfortable and somewhat durable is proving to be difficult. Not to mention the inability to actually sit in something before purchasing it is driving me a bit crazy. So I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Folks,

I have some Berkline recliners that we are selling pretty much at cost: http://www.rtheaters.com/specials/

We also have our own line - Fusion Collection Seating: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/index.html

If interested, email me - [email protected] and let me know how many chairs you need and provide your zip code. I will reply with the pricing and availability.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

*A bad experience with Lane recliners!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Let me chime in with some "Don't buy" advice. I too wanted a 3-seat set in black leather. I contacted "Roman" and he was very helpful with fast responses. 

But! Instead, I went with another retailer and picked up a set of* Lane* reclining seat, curved configuration, in leather. I wasn't told that I was buying Lane's chinese-made product. The retailer wasn't aware of this either and, in fact, he advertised the 5-year warranty with the set. So, when I received the seats and set them up I was mad at the labels that stated there was just a 90-day warranty. To his credit, when I called him he quickly gave me a written 5-year aftermarket warranty. I was satisfied.

The second week I noticed the right side backrest was sagging a couple inches below the others and I couldn't adjust it to align with them. I emailed the retailer and he asked me to send him several photos of the condition. I did and he sent me another backrest. 

Last, After about a year of use it became obvious that two of the armrests were not leather but, rather, vinyl. They have very little padding and are badly wrinkled. I'm not going to hassle the retailer over this so I'll get someone local to install some padding at my expense. Still, this shouldn't be necessary. 

The bottom-line of all this is; don't buy a* Lane* product! Their website is very vague about where each model comes from, some Chinese and some American. Their 90-day warranty on any Chinese imports says it all. If that's their confidence in those products why should I be confident. 

And again, none of this was explained by the retailer. Had I to do it again I would have bought from Roman, a guy who seems to get nothing but praise from his customers. 

old arkiedan


----------

